

Show HN: An e-book about integrating front end libraries - msurguy
http://maxoffsky.com/frontend/

======
notduncansmith
I'm not exactly the target audience (pretty handy with the front-end already)
but I do know a lot of back-end developers who would find immense value in
this book. A lot of the help I provide to more back-end focused devs is along
the same lines: "here's what we need to do - here's why - here's a
library/tool that makes this easier". I've actually been thinking lately about
writing a similar book. Kudos to the author for putting this out there!

~~~
msurguy
Thanks! I would really appreciate if you could point them to this book. Also
if you have any tips for me reaching the target audience - feel free to voice
your opinion here or on twitter - @msurguy

------
woah
I have no basis for saying this, but I feel like I wouldn't want to work on a
app built by a developer who taught themselves frontend with this book.

The focus on "AJAX contact forms, AJAX file uploads, Avatar Cropping" in the
blurb is odd. It sounds like you'll be getting a rundown on some handrolled
jQuery stuff.

~~~
msurguy
Thanks for the tip. What's wrong with using jQuery? When you do the hiring are
you looking for someone who takes up a couple months and rolls their own
libraries or someone who can get the job done quickly by using existing open
source projects? The AJAX file uploaders are super tricky, the one used in the
book has a jQuery wrapper but can work without it, you'd only spend about 300%
more time integrating it.

~~~
delluminatus
I think his point is more that it's typically easier and better to use
preexisting contact form and file upload solutions, instead of writing your
own (with jQuery or otherwise).

Personally I can see the benefit of banging out a form in jQuery instead of
having to research and integrate another system, but something about the
chapter summaries seem strange. It sounds like it's more about building custom
front-end components than integrating different libraries (which is what I
expected from the title).

~~~
msurguy
Thanks for the clarification. The chapter summaries on the
maxoffsky.com/frontend page?

~~~
delluminatus
Yeah, in particular the lines:

* Creating AJAX contact form

* Building AJAX registration/login forms

Maybe it's just me, but that language kind of reminds me of the copy-paste era
of Javascript development, where developers who don't understand JS semantics
jump right into messing with login systems. Like 10 years ago it would have
been "Building DHTML page counters". OFC I don't know if that impression
reflects the actual material or not, though.

IMO if you're going to tell someone how to build AJAX contact forms, you would
be better served writing a library to do it for them with a comprehensible API
that makes it hard for people to fuck it up, or to start by explaining the
basics of jQuery AJAX and selectors and event handlers and let people build
the idea themselves from solid foundations. If someone really groks jQuery (or
even vanilla JS), writing a contact form is a little tedious but not something
that needs a tutorial or guide.

~~~
msurguy
Sure. I'll clarify about the material and progression so that it's clear.

First you build the HTML of the form (chapter 1 covers that). Then you learn
how to work with visual feedback (spinners and alerts, chapters 2 & 3). Then
creating AJAX contact form integrates the stuff from chapters 1-3 to create
AJAX contact form and connect it with the backend. Chapter 5 goes a step
further - building login and registration forms using stuff from chapters 1-4
plus inline validation, integrating all previous components and things you
built.

The book isn't for noobs. The prerequisites section
([https://leanpub.com/frontend/read#leanpub-auto-about-the-
aut...](https://leanpub.com/frontend/read#leanpub-auto-about-the-author))
clearly explains that so the developers who don't understand JS semantics or
don't know the basics of web applications should learn something else before
they get back to this book.

------
daok
I check rapidly the free sample and I found the use of Laravel framework to be
irrelevant. All examples could have been done with simple Html and others
front-end libraries. It will confuse novice people. Should have just focused
on front end.

~~~
msurguy
Thanks for the feedback! The purpose of the book is to feature complete
integration of various libraries and frameworks with a backend. Laravel is
chosen as an example framework so that the developer can have a complete
solution instead of just some theory.

In the prerequisites to the book it clearly states that novice developers will
have a hard time unless they have some backend experience.

~~~
noir_lord
I like the approach you have taken, GP is wrong.

Seeing the integration with a back end (any backend tbh) is better.

~~~
msurguy
Thanks! The diagrams shows complete cycle and the code provided is open source
and detailed step by step :)

